# Faceless people wearing Anonimo in Singapore: part 2



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

More, a lot more, to come soon-ish...


----------



## EK0707 (Apr 26, 2008)

What a great anonymous shoots you got there Firenze :-!


----------



## raisedbyrats (May 31, 2008)

I like how the colour of the masks match what they're holding, or their shoes.


----------



## e-man67 (Dec 20, 2007)

What model is the girl wearing?


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

e-man67 said:


> What model is the girl wearing?


Its a millimetri.


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

The full story is now covered here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=192710


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Firenze said:


> The full story is now covered here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=192710


That was a great post. thank you very much for it. So, i have to wait till next year for the 44 Magnum. I guess the wait will be worth it.

kevin


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Arrival at Wild Oaks at Upper Wikie Rd on the 10/10/08 at 1930hrs










A short speech by Federico. Not shown here are Ritaa and Mark Quek of Citimex










Flag raising ceremony for 10 anniversary in business. 









The moment ... ... 









A toast to all 









Acclamazioni .. ...


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Here's the later part...

Time to check out what's in the house ! 









Well, we are posing with the specially made Statues. 
On Right- EK0707 and left is ...:-s









Here're the Dual Time Bros ! 
On right - EK0707 and Left - firenze 









Federico with some of the local watch lovers. 









EK0707 and :-d simply can't resist taking more pictures. We love the SAN MARCO 









Still nt getting enough and back to the Glam shot again ! 
The 3 Amigos 









Federico happen to nearby and once again :roll: Isn't this Man cool ? Federico is definitely a cool man to hang out with ... ... 









Hmmm... I dunno if my friend likes this pic but just for all to view. Lady in picture is Ee mei who does the RSVP for this Anonimo event. On Ee mei's Left is Derek grinning away. :-d









As usual, we all have to round up a Wristshot. Actually there's more Anonimo-ist but this are the usual hang out guys here.


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

kmroldan said:


> That was a great post. thank you very much for it. So, i have to wait till next year for the 44 Magnum. I guess the wait will be worth it.
> 
> kevin


Thank you Kevin, I hope I have shared the information I was able to gather with all the people\anonimists who could not come to either event.


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

Kermit: Great wrist shot!


----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)

Great pictures! 
This event will certainly bring more fans to Anonimo. :-!


----------



## EK0707 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks Kermit and Firenze for posting all those photos, is very a great evening with you guys, really enjoy it. I guess after this event, there will be more and more people appreciate this brand.
Of course not forgetting to thank Dickson and Citimex for organize this event. Last but not least Mr Federico for flying over to attend. :thanks


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

An Old thread but nice touch of the guys with out face and a TRUE WORDS : *" TRUE RECOGNITION COMES WITH TIME "*


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the light blue DZ!!!


----------



## skysurfer (Apr 21, 2010)

*.....NICE!!* Looks like u guys had a Blast.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Ah the good old days! 

Wondering what's next. Hopefully not curtains...


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

Have to admit this thread kind of freaked me out… Lol, then I realized that it was over a half dozen years old!
Good night and lay it to sleep. I have.


----------



## senorgreg (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll say it again..What a sweet brand Anonimo is! Like how they sport the masks to take away from the person and put the focus on the timepieces. Classy and cool! Also love all the other pics


----------

